# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Sequentielle Androgenblockade (SAB)

## Anonymous1

*Die Auswirkungen der SAB, insbesonders auf die PSA-Werte, aber auch die Nebenwirkungen sind möglicherweise für viele Betroffene interessant. Deshalb bitte ich alle, die eine SAB durchführen, ihre Feststellungen hier zu veröffentlichen.*

Gruß Dieter




> *Unabhängig davon möchte ich Dich auf eine wenig bekannte Form der Hormonbehandlung hinweisen: SAB. Du kannst darüber im Kapitel B22 des Buches "Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs" nachlesen. An diese Option denke ich für den nächsten Zyklus, eventuell ist das auch für Dich interessant.*





> danke für Deinen Hinweis.
> habe heute bereits mit der SAB begonnen: Avodart 0,5 mg und Casodex 50 mg. PSA-Wert muß nun innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen fallen. Bei der SAB handelt es sich allerdings um eine experimentelle Therapie. Fällt das PSA nicht, muß ich dann aber ein LHRH-Analagon (z.B. Enantone) zusätzlich nehmen.
> helmutS                                 
> 
> 19.06.08 ... *in dieser Konstellation soll Casodex 150 mg genommen werden, sonst werden nur ca. 40% der Rezeptoren blockert.
> * 
> *Gruss
> fs*





> das ist ein wichtiger Hinweis von fs, den sich eigentlich jeder Besitzer des Strum-Buches im Kapitel B22 notieren sollte, weil das nämlich dort nicht deutlich wird. Mit der Wiederzulassung von Casodex 150 ist ja praktisch automatisch wieder die Monotherapie mit Antiandrogen als Verordnungs-Möglichkeit bei den Urologen gelandet. Bei dieser Variante sollte man, falls der Urologe nicht von alleine damit kommt, diesen daran erinnern, dass eine präventive Bestrahlung gegen Gynäkomastie nicht unangebracht ist.





> Hallo Urologe fs,
> hallo Dieter,
> *habe mit der SAB am 18.06.08 begonnen. Die Einnahme von Casodex habe ich von zuerst 50 mg dann ab dem 27.06.08 auf 100 mg erhöht. 
> Das PSA ist von 2,52 ng/ml (letzter Wert vor Beginn der SAB) am 07.07.08 auf 0,493 ng/ml gefallen. Bei der zweiten Messung am 29.07.08 auf einen Wert von 0,094 ng/ml.
> Es besteht deshalb wohl keine Notwendigkeit die Einnahme von Casodex auf 150 mg zu erhöhen?? Außerdem brauche ich wohl auch kein LHRH-Analagon zusätzlich?? 
> Die Frage ist aber, wie lange sollte die SAB durchgeführt werden?*
> Grüße
> Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Sequentielle Androgenblockade

*Hallo, Dieter, dass ich mit 50 mg Casodex und allerdings Proscar  eine sog. SAB  durchgezogen habe, war mir bislang entgangen.  Mein PSA  war ja  etwa 18  Monate  nach DHB wieder auf 8.6 ng/ml angestiegen.  Nach Cholin/PET/CT in Ulm habe ich unter Einnahme von 50 mg Casodex taeglich sowie Proscar das PSA innerhalb von 6 Wochen auf 0.86 ng/ml reduzieren koennen. Natuerlich verbunden mit erneut heftigen Brustschmerzen, die aber so nach und nach wieder abklangen, wohingegen natuerlich die vergroesserten Druesen verblieben sind. Zuvor hatte ich aber ja als Dauertherapie ohnehin taeglich Proscar genommen und Casodex hinzugefuegt. Gesamtdauer dieser sog. SAB 90 Tage, weil ich dann ja die IMRT im Klinikum Mannheim bekam. Sollte ich es wieder mit einem Rezidiv zu tun haben, wuerde ich mich wohl ausschliesslich zunaechst auf Casodex und Avodart beschraenken.

*Wer lachen kann, dort, wo er haette heulen koennen, bekommt wieder Lust zum Leben.

*Gruss Hutschi

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter und Interessierte,
danke Dieter, dass Du diesen Thread geöffnet hast. Hoffentlich kommen Erfahrungsberichte oder auch Anregungen zur SAB. Von meiner Seite noch folgende Infos:
Im PK-Ratgeber von Dr. Strum steht ja nicht, welche Casodex-Dosierung bei der SAB empfohlen wird. Auch nicht wie lange diese durchzuführen ist.
Im Buch "Prostatakarzinom" von J. Wolff / J.E. Altwein werden angeführt "verschiedene Alternativen zur klassischen Androgenblockade, um die unerwünschten Begleiterscheinungen der Therapie zu reduzieren und gleichzeitig die Androgendeprivation aufrechtzuerhalten." Zuerst wird die
intermittierende Androgenblockade genannt. Dann wird unterschieden zwischen sequentieller Androgenblockade (SAB) und peripherer Androgenblockade (PAB). Bei der SAB werden Bicalutamid 50 mg und Finasterid 5-10 mg empfohlen. Bei der PAB wird eine Dosierung von 150 mg Bicalutamid angegeben, "was bei Patienten mit einem fortgeschrittenen PCA der Kastration vergleichbar effetktiv ist."
Habe auch herausgefunden, dass folgende Bicalutamid-Dosierungen die PSA-Werte reduzieren sollen:
50 mg = um 84,4%   -    100 mg = um 91,8%   -   150 mg = um 93,7%
Nehme derzeit 100 mg Casodex und mein PSA-Wert von 2,52 ng/ml ist nach 6 1/2 Wochen auf 0,094 ng/ml gesunken, also um 96%. Allerdings mit der zusätzlichen Einnahme von Avodart. Vermute aber, dass eine Erhöhung der Casodex-Dosierung auf 150 mg nicht viel mehr bringen dürfte.
Habe diese Woche die Blutwerte messen lassen, was ja bei der Einnahme von Casodex empfohlen wird, wegen der Belastung der Leber. Alle Werte sind im Normbereich. Allerdings nehmen die Brustschmerzen zu.
Darf gespannt sein und hoffen, dass das PSA noch weiter absinkt.
Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Noch fehlende Resonanz

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums, gibt es wirklich sonst keine Betroffenen, die hier ihre Erfahrungen einbringen sollten oder besser könnten, wenn sie denn wollten. Der gut gemeinte Aufruf hätte doch wirklich mehr Interesse verdient, weil es bestimmt etliche Forumsbenutzer gibt, die sich über nicht erwartete Nebenwirkungen gewundert haben könnten. Stimmt's?

** FÜR MEHR PROSTATAKREBS FORSCHUNG JETZT ** 

*Setzen Sie ein Zeichen - nehmen Sie teil* 


*Gemeinsame Veranstaltung des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe* 
*und der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie* 
*Freitag, 26. September 15:30 - 17:00 Uhr* 
*Saal C2.1/C2.2* 
*Internationales Congress Center*

*Stuttgart*

*"Das Leben besteht aus vielen kleinen Münzen, und wer sie aufzuheben versteht, hat ein Vermögen"
*(Jean Anouilh)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

wenn wir uns am 26. sehen, wirst du mir Ratschläge geben können, wie ich meinen PCa weiterhin ruhig halten kann. Ich habe schon gepackt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter und Interessierte,
es kommen keine Rückmeldungen bzw. Erfahrungsberichte zur SAB. Wegen der Urlaubszeit? Oder vielleicht doch, weil diese Therapie wenig praktiziert wird. Erhalte jedenfalls unterschiedliche Empfehlungen hinsichtlich der Bicalutamid-Dosierung, Therapiedauer, PSA-Nadir etc.
Das Ganze wird evtl. noch problematischer, weil vom Urologen Casodex nicht mehr verschrieben wird, sondern nur noch die billigeren Generika. Der Wirkstoff Bicalutamid ist darin zwar auch enthalten. Aber es ist fraglich, ob die Wirkung die gleiche ist und ob man es vielleicht mit anderen Nebenwirkungen zu tun bekommt. 
Werde auf jeden Fall die nächste Messung am 26.8.08 abwarten. Sollte das PSA nicht unter die Nachweisgrenze fallen, werde ich wahrscheinlich doch die komplette ADT3 machen müssen.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

ich glaube beide Deiner Vermutungen stimmen und vielleicht noch Olympia-Auswirkungen.

Aber ich glaube außerdem, dass viele Männer die Zusammenhänge bei der SAB nicht kennen und auch über die Vorteile der Kombination Antiandrogen plus 5AR-Hemmer nicht Bescheid wissen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass Urologe fs sich noch auf Deine Frage äußert, wie lange ein ein Zyklus HB dauern soll und ob sich der Zeitraum ggf. am PSA-Tiefstpunkt orientiert.

Meiner Meinung nach hast Du doch eine sehr gute PSA-Absenkung bisher, Werte im 0-Komma-Bereich darf man wohl bei dieser Methode nicht erwarten.

Schönes Wochenende!
Dieter

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter und Interessierte,
die Olympiade ist vorbei, aber es kommen zu diesem Thema trotzdem keine Rückmeldungen. Schade!
Möchte deshalb nur kurz über den weiteren Verlauf meiner SAB berichten.
Am 26.8.08 wurde wieder PSA gemessen und es liegt jetzt bei 0,041 ng/ml. Das bedeutet einen Rückgang von ca. 98% seit Beginn der SAB am 18.6.08 bei einem PSA von 2,52 ng/ml. Die Dosierung von 2x50 mg Casodex habe ich deshalb immer noch nicht erhöht. Allerdings musste ich ab dem 21.8.08 auf Bicadex umstellen, nachdem mir mein Urologe seit Anfang August nur noch ein Generikum verschreiben darf.
Hoffe, dass das PSA noch etwas fällt und ich keine ADT3 machen muss.
Weitere Daten siehe mein Profil.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Helmut,

Glückwunsch zum 98-prozentigen PSA-Rückgang! Möge es dabei bleiben oder noch weniger werden. Alles Gute!

Ralf

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Ralf, Dieter und Interessierte,

möchte mich bei Ralf für die Glückwünsche auch im Forum nochmals ganz herzlich bedanken.
Für Dieter und allen Interessierten möchte ich den letzten Zwischenstand meiner SAB durchgeben:

Das PSA ist von 0,041 am 26.8.08 noch etwas gefallen auf 0,034 ng/ml am 22.9.08. Leider nicht mehr so stark wie ich eigentlich gehofft hatte. Mache die SAB nun seit 3 Monaten u.zw. mit 100 mg Casodex (Bicadex) und 0,5 mg Avodart. Bekomme die Nebenwirkungen allerdings mehr und mehr zu spüren. Zeitweiliger (mittlerer) Bluthochdruck, den ich zuvor nie kannte. Außerdem Druckempfindlichkeit der Brust (habe mich vor Beginn der SAB nicht bestrahlen lassen). Außerdem negative Auswirkungen auf die Psyche.  
Es gibt m.M. nun folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. Die Casodex-Einnahme beenden und damit erst wieder beginnen wenn das PSA bei etwa 2,5 ist.
2. Die Casodex-Einnahme auf 50 mg reduzieren, um damit das PSA-Niveau weiterhin niedrig zu halten.
3. Die Casodex-Einnahme mit 100 mg noch für einige Zeit beibehalten, in der Hoffnung, dass das PSA doch noch etwas abfällt. Vielleicht wenigstens auf 0,01. Unter die Nachweisgrenze von 0,002 mit Roche-Kit werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen.

Werde mich erst einmal für die 3. Möglichkeit entscheiden, zumindest bis zur nächsten PSA-Messung in ca. 3-4 Wochen und dann weiter sehen. Der PSA-Trend nach unten ist ja noch vorhanden.

Schade ist, dass es scheinbar doch noch wenig Erfahrungen mit der SAB gibt. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
wegen zunehmender Nebenwirkungen (besonders Bluthochdruck), habe ich mich jetzt doch entschlossen, die Einnahme von Bicalutamid auf 1 x 50 mg täglich zu reduzieren. Dafür erhöhe ich die Einnahme von Avodart auf 2 x 0,5 mg. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit nichts falsch mache. 
Werde diese Therapie erst einmal für weitere 2-3 Wochen fortführen und dann erneut entscheiden. 
Dieses nur zur Richtigstellung, falls von Interesse.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
habe die SAB am 28.09.08 mit der letzten Einnahme von Bicalutamid medac beendet. Avodart nehme ich weiterhin als Erhaltungstherapie ein.
Die nächsten und damit abschließenden Laborwerte sind am 07.10.08 fällig. 
Werde dann auch meine Berichterstattung beenden, denn ich komme mir hier wie ein Alleinunterhalter vor. Sorry.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Helmut,

ich möchte mich bei Dir sehr herzlich bedanken für die laufenden Informationen. Auch wenn es momentan nicht so aussieht, es haben viele Leser Deine Berichte gelesen. Zwar haben Dich die Nebenwirkungen wohl nicht ganz das angedachte Ziel erreichen lassen, aber trotzdem konnte man gut erkennen, wie der PSA-Anstieg gestoppt und in deutlichen PSA-Abfall umgedreht werden konnte. Hast Du nicht wenigstens das vorhandene Testosteron positiv empfunden?

Alles Gute weiterhin
Dieter (SHG Husum)

----------


## Harro

*Einsamer Rufer

*Hallo, Helmut, Du bist nicht allein. Weiter oben hatte ich immerhin berichtet, dass ich die SAB nach einer längeren Pause nach DHB  90 Tage mit Casodex 50 mg 1 x täglich und 1 x täglich Proscar durchgezogen habe, ohne dass mir das als eine SAB bewusst war. Ergebnis immerhin PSA von 8.86 ng/ml auf 0.86 ng/ml mit den obigen Medikamenten. Wegen der Bestrahlung im April/Mai 2007  habe ich dann diese Therapie abgesetzt, d. h. ich lebe seit dieser Zeit ohne jedes Medikament. Allerdings habe ich vor ein paar Wochen mit Wobenzym N begonnen. Der letzte PSA-Wert datiert übrigens vom 25.9.2008 mit 0.36 ng/ml, also eine weitere Senkung von 0.38 ng/ml vom 6.8.2008. Testo 4.6 µg/l
* 
"Gott denkt in den Genies, träumt in den Dichtern und schläft in den übrigen Menschen"
*(Peter Altenberg)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## JoergK

Hallo Helmut,

vielleicht hast du es in meinem Thread schon gelesen ... mein Bruder hat am 29.9. mit der Monotherapie Casodex 150 begonnen.
Werde hier weiter über den Verlauf berichten.

Alles Gute
Jörg

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
für Eure Rückäußerungen möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bedanken. 
Bin allerdings enttäuscht, denn heute (8.10.08) habe ich den neuen PSA-Wert erhalten. Dieser liegt jetzt wieder bei 0,057 ng/ml. Also höher als die beiden letzten Werte und obwohl ich die Einnahme von Bicalutamid erst am 28.09.08 beendet habe.  
Hatte allerdings am 29.09.08 eine Zahnextraktion im Unterkiefer und mußte eine Woche lang Antibiotikum nehmen, als Prophylaxe gegen eine mögliche Kiefernekrose. Kann nicht beurteilen ob dies einen Einfluß auf den PSA-Wert hatte.
Der Bluthochdruck, der während der SAB stetig zugenommen hat, hat sich wieder einigermaßen gegeben. Die Druckempfindlichkeit der Brust ist allerdings noch vorhanden. 
Die Ratschläge, die ich von verschiedenen Seiten zur SAB bekam, waren sehr unterschiedlich. Die Bicalutamid-Dosierung wurde empfohlen mit 50, 100 und 150 mg. Die Therapiedauer sollte sein zwischen 3 Monate bis zu 2 Jahre.  
Im Ratgeber von Dr. Strum ist auf den Seiten 149/150 sowie B22, B24 die SAB beschrieben. Läßt jedoch obige Punkte auch offen.
Am Freitag fahre ich selbst zum Labor und lasse dort nochmals alle wichtigen Werte messen. Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.
Jetzt wäre ein Rat sehr willkommen, was ich wohl falsch gemacht habe.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
außer Nebenwirkungen und Spesen nichts gewesen?
Wie berichtet, habe ich die SAB nach 3 1/2 Monaten am 28.09.08 beendet. Das PSA war zuletzt bei 0,034. Eine Woche nach Absetzen von Bicalutamid war am 7.10.08 das PSA bereits wieder bei 0,057. Drei Tage später schon bei 0,086. Blutentnahme erfolgte zuletzt direkt im Labor in München, weil ich Abweichungen ausschließen wollte. *Natürlich riesige Enttäuschung.* Das PSA steigt scheinbar genau so schnell wie es bei Beginn der SAB gefallen ist. 
Andere Marker sind im Normbereich: CEA 1,2 ng/ml, TPA 47,7 U/l, PAP 1,04 ng/ml, NSE 9,64 ug/l, LDH 175 U/l. CgA 81,1 ng/ml. Es fehlen noch Knochen-AP und Pyridinolin-Crosslinks. 
Das Testo ist bei 7,0 ng/ml, das DHT fehlt noch. Sonstige Blutwerte sind fast alle im grünen Bereich. Abweichungen bei:
Lymphozyten  -19,3% (Norm 20,0-52,0)
Basophile  +1,4% (Norm<1,0)
Eisen  +213 ug/dl (Norm 59-158)
Blutzucker (basal)  +110 mg/dl (Norm 70-100)
Cholesterin  +273 mg/dl (Norm 120-200)
HDL 93 mg/dl
LDL 160 mg/dl
LDL/HDL-Quotient 1,72

Da ist also guter Rat teuer. Wahrscheinlich muss ich in Kürze mit der ADT3 anfangen. Dieses zur Info und nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen.
Vielleicht haben aber andere mit der SAB bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> *Natürlich riesige Enttäuschung*


Hallo Helmut,

Deine Berichte zur SAB, die Du dankenswerter Weise regelmäßig eingestellt hast, lassen ein Problem deutlich werden: Welche Erwartungen darf man an diese Methode stellen?

Ich glaube, dass die SAB lediglich eine Androgenunterdrückung ist mit der Zielsetzung, die Zellteilung zu verlangsamen oder aufzuhalten. Eine möglichst durchgreifende Apoptose, wie sie bei der HB3 möglich ist, darf man wohl hierbei nicht erwarten. Logisch, dass nach Absetzen der Medikamente das PSA wieder ansteigt. Von daher brauchst Du eigentlich nicht so sehr enttäuscht zu sein. Positiv ist auf jeden Fall das gute Ansprechen auf die Hormonbehandlung und ich wünsche Dir, dass das lange so bleibt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Meine Vorstellung war, dass Bicalutamid verhindert, dass die Krebszellen Testosteron bekommen. Dr. Strum schreibt ja auch in seinem Ratgeber auf S. 149:
"diese Therapie wird sequentielle Androgenblockade genannt, da
1. die Androgenrezeptoren auf der PK-zelle durch Anti-Androgen blockiert werden. Damit wird verhindert, dass Testosteron und sein reaktiverer Metabolit DHT an diese Rezeptoren andocken und das Wachstum des PK anregen."
Erhalten die Krebszellen kein Testosteron mehr, müsste nach meiner laienhaften Meinung, schon eine Apoptose stattfinden. Ist nur die Frage, wie lange brauchen die Krebszellen um "zu verhungern"? Wahrscheinlich war die SAB mit 3 1/2 Monaten zu kurz. Eine ADT wird ja auch für min. 1 1/2 Jahre angesetzt.
Nachdem ich die SAB vor 2 Wochen (auch wegen der aufgetretenen Probleme) beendet habe, kann ich jetzt sicherlich nicht mehr mit der Einnahme von Bicalutamid weitermachen. Es besteht wahrscheinlich nur noch die Möglichkeit, bei einem PSA von ca. 2 ng/ml, eine ADT3 zu machen oder mich bestrahlen zu lassen. Der Erfolg einer Bestrahlung ist aber fraglich, nachdem ich bei mir von einer systemischen Erkrankung ausgehen muss. Ich hatte bei der Op einen befallenen LK.
Vielleicht helfen meine Erfahrungen wenigstens anderen, es besser zu machen. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Nicola

Liebe Forumfreunde,

was bédeuten alle diese Abkürzungen? Für jemanden, der rel. neu im Forum ist, sind das alles wirklich "bömische Dörfer". Wer kann mir das alles erklären? Danke für die eine oder andere Info.

Heute wünsche ich Euch allen eine gute und erholsame Nacht.

Liebe Grüße
Nicola

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Nicola,

schau mal nach bei http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...kuerzungen.pdf.
Dort findest Du wohl alles, was Dich interessieren könntre.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> Liebe Forumfreunde,
> 
> was bédeuten alle diese Abkürzungen? Für jemanden, der rel. neu im Forum ist, sind das alles wirklich "bömische Dörfer". Wer kann mir das alles erklären? Danke für die eine oder andere Info.
> 
> Heute wünsche ich Euch allen eine gute und erholsame Nacht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Nicola


Hallo Nicola,

ein kleines Prostatakrebs-Wörterbuch findest Du auf der Homepage der SHG Elmshorn.

Link: http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe-elmshorn.de/

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

einen Link zu den Begriffen und Abkürzungen findet man auch auf jeder Seite des Forums in der Zeile 'Wichtige Links' -> im Seitenkopf rechts unter dem Wort 'täglich ...'



Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## helmutS

Hallo,
wie berichtet, habe ich vom 18.06.08 bis 28.09.08 eine SAB durchgeführt. Das PSA ist auf einen Wert von 0,034 ng/ml gefallen. Nach dem Absetzen von Bicalutamid steigt das PSA aber wieder sehr rasch an und zwar:

07.10.08  - PSA 0,057
10.10.08  - PSA 0,086
20.10.08  - PSA 0,139

Jetzt muss ich wohl eine ADT3 machen. Die Frage ist nur, jetzt sofort oder ab welchem PSA-Wert?
Dieses auch zur Info für alle die an einer SAB interessiert sind.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

> Die Frage ist nur, jetzt sofort oder ab welchem PSA-Wert?


Hallo Helmut,

ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand auf diese Frage eine fundierte Antwort parat hat. Du wirst nur Glaubensbekenntnisse hören. Hier meines: *Ich glaube*, dass es ist wie mit dem Krieg. Je schwächer der Feind ist (messbar am PSA), desto besser ist die Aussicht, ihn zu schlagen.

Gruß und alles Gute,

Ralf

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Ralf,
vielen Dank für Deinen Ratschlag und die guten Wünsche. 
Werde bis nächste Woche noch weitere Therapieempfehlungen abwarten, aber dann sehr wahrscheinlich mit der ADT3 beginnen.  
Auch Dir alles Gute und viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
vielleicht war die von mir durchgeführte SAB doch nicht ganz ohne Nachhaltigkeit. Gemäß dem zuletzt gemessenen Wert hat zumindest die PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit abgenommen und sich die PSA-VZ auf zwei Monate erhöht. Das gibt mir Mut, zu versuchen, eine erneute ADT noch etwas hinauszuzögern. Zumal ich immer noch auf Therapieempfehlungen der von mir angesprochenen Uni-Klinik warte.
Seit Absetzen der SAB am 28.09.08, bei einem PSA von 0,034 ng/ml, wurden gemessen:
07.10.08: 0,057
10.10.08: 0,086
20.10.08: 0,139
04.11.08: 0,270
19.11.08: 0,322
Die PSA-Messungen erfolgten immer mit Roche-Kit im gleichen Labor. Sensitivität: 0,002.
Die Nebenwirkungen der SAB, wie Bluthochdruck und Druckempfindlichkeit der Brust, sind ohne medikamentöse Behandlung fast verschwunden. Dieses zur Info an alle SAB-Interessierte.
Grüße
Helmut

PS: Es wäre interessant zu wissen, welche Erfahrungen andere mit einer SAB gemacht haben.

----------


## ganther

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe Deine Berichte gelesen und habe ähnliche Ausgangsdaten und möchte daher auch antworten.

Auch ich befinde mich in einer Entscheidungsstuation und beobachte mit Argwohn meine Labor-Werte!

Nach RPE 2000 mit pT3b Gleason4+5,M0,N0, habe ich mich einer IMRT v. 01.03.-21.04.2006 und einer ADT3 v. 16.10.2006-27.04.2008 -20 Monate- unterzogen.

Während der gegenwärtigen Erhaltungstherapie mit Avodart 0,5mg: 1-0-1,
hat sich der PSA-Wert am 27.10.2008 auf 0,04ng/ml erhöht, zuvor lag er einige Monate unter <0,03!

Soll ich nun erst einmal die nächsten Werte abwarten und dann ggf. eine SAB oder eine 2. ADT3 vornehmen?

Dabei ist mir die SAB-Variante nicht geläufig, so dass ich erst einmal die entsprechenden Strum-Seiten studieren muß!

Gruß, ganther

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...vielleicht war die von mir durchgeführte SAB doch nicht ganz ohne Nachhaltigkeit... 
> PS: Es wäre interessant zu wissen, welche Erfahrungen andere mit einer SAB gemacht haben.


Hallo Helmut,

den Anspruch an die Nachhaltigkeit wird man nicht so sehr hoch ansiedeln dürfen. Nachhaltigkeit wird man grundsätzlich wohl nur dann erwarten dürfen, wenn auch eine Reduzierung der Krebszellen stattgefunden hat, was ich bei Deiner kurzen Therapie bezweifle. Diese Reduzierung hätte dann ihre Auswirkung auf PSA-Wert und Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit. Beispiel für eine hormonelle Therapie mit der Zielsetzung "Apoptose" ist die DHB.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier in diesem Forum viele Männer finden lassen, welche eine sequentielle Androgenblockade durchgeführt haben. Ein Grund könnte sein, weil die Dosierung 150 mg Bicalutamid eine Zeitlang out war. Ein anderer möglicherweise, dass Finasterid bei vielen Männerärzten nur als BHP- und Haarwuchsmittel bekannt ist und schon gar nicht in der SAB-Kombination. Männer wie Strum oder Eichhorn sind halt rar. Ich gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf. Vielleicht sollte ich mit Prof. Wirth telefonieren? Wenn der oder eine andere "Ikone" sich einmal dieses Themas positiv annähme, sähe es mit der SAB-Bekanntheit gleich ganz anders aus.

Helmut, Dir weiterhin alles Gute!
Dieter

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Ganther,
bei einem PSA von 0,04 würde ich erst einmal ruhig bleiben und die weitere Entwicklung abwarten.
Wie auch Dieter schreibt, wird die SAB anscheinend nicht sehr häufig praktiziert. Entsprechend gering ist deshalb die Resonanz im Forum. Auch die Empfehlungen die man zur SAB erhält, wie Dosierung, Dauer etc. sind unterschiedlich. Konkrete Angaben dazu sind auch im Ratgeber von Dr. Strum keine enthalten. Zur intermittierenden SAB gibt es, wie mir von einem Urologen gesagt wurde, überdies noch keine Studien. Deshalb ist diese Therapie experimentell.

Hallo Dieter,
besten Dank für Dein Feed-back. Sicher hast Du recht, dass meine SAB mit 3 1/2 Monaten zu kurz war. Ich habe diese wegen der geschilderten Nebenwirkungen zu früh abgesetzt. Jemand hat mir geschrieben, dass eine Apoptose wohl erst nach 6 Monaten eintritt. Es wäre mit Sicherheit interessant dazu Näheres zu erfahren. Vielleicht könntest Du deswegen mit Prof. Wirth sprechen. Vielen Dank.

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter, hallo Interessierte,
ergänzend zu meinem PSA-Verlauf wollte ich berichten, dass die Werte weiter am Steigen sind:
19.11.08: PSA 0,322
04.12.08: PSA 0,361
18.12.08: PSA 0,430
Die PSA-VZ liegt im Schnitt bei 2 Monaten.
Hatte gehofft, dass sich die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit reduziert. Scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.
Die von mir konsultierte Uni-Klinik hat nun geantwortet. Die gemachten Vorschläge erschöpfen sich in: Zometa-Infusion alle 6 Monate und eines MRT in ca. 3 Monaten. Helfen mir nicht weiter.
Vielleicht kann Dieter doch mal mit Prof. Wirth sprechen.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

PS: Habe an anderer Stelle im Forum auch berichtet, dass ich mir durch die Einnahme von Casodex einen Bluthochdruck eingehandelt habe. Ein Problem das ich vorher nie kannte. Ein steigender Blutdruck war u.a. auch der Grund weshalb ich die SAB so früh beendet habe. Danach hatte sich der Blutdruck wieder einigermaßen normalisiert, ist dafür aber seit 2-3 Wochen umso stärker zurückgekommen, so dass ich jetzt Tabletten einnehmen muss.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

zu der Bluthochdruck-Begründung habe ich Zweifel. Es gibt ja so viele Ursache-Möglichkeiten. An Deiner Stelle würde ich bei AstraZeneca nachhaken, ob man dort mehr darüber weiß. Mit dem Älterwerden kommen Herz-Kreislaufprobleme häufig, auch ohne Bicalutamid.

Prof. Wirth hat sich früher eine Zeitlang sehr stark gemacht für die Monotherapie Casodex 150. Wenn er sich für die SAB ebenso stark machen würde, dann würde der Bekanntheitsgrad steigen. Mein Telefonanruf bei ihm war nicht so ernst gemeint.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter,
kann es nicht beweisen, bin mir aber so gut wie sicher, dass Casodex bei mir die Hypertonie ausgelöst hat. In der Gebrauchsinformation von Casodex steht u.a. unter Nebenwirkungen:
"Funktionstörungen des Herz-Kreislauf-Systems
sehr selten: Herzanfälle, Herzrythmusstörungen, Herzschwäche, EKG-Veränderungen"
Hypertonie ist zwar nicht erwähnt, aber ich meine, Bicalutamid war bei mir der Auslöser. Ob eine Rücksprache bei AstraZeneca was bringt, bezweifle ich.
Schade, dass das Telefonat bei Prof. Wirth von Dir nicht ernst gemeint war. Hätte gerne eine kompetente Meinung erfahren. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut, bei meiner Randbemerkung zu Prof. Wirth ging es mir eher um die Möglichkeit, wie man die Sequentielle Androgenblockade populärer machen könnte. Die Monotherapie Casodex 150 wurde meines Erachtens sehr oft angewendet. Häufigere negative Auswirkungen auf den Blutdruck hätten bekannt werden müssen. 

Ich weiß definitiv, dass Dr. Eichhorn diese Methode geläufig ist und ich vermute sehr stark, dass er über (einige?) Patienten Erfahrungen hat. Vielleicht macht er uns ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk mit einem kleinen Bericht dazu? Hin und wieder könnte er sich ja doch mal wieder melden in diesem Forum. Nur Banausen können auf die Idee kommen, dass er sich damit in Szene setzen wolle. Auch fs könnte evtl. einiges zu den Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen der SAB sagen? 

Ich persönlich beabsichtige, meine nächste Androgenblockade in Form der SAB zu machen; hauptsächlich, um wieder einmal eine längere Zeit mit Testosteron zu haben. Außerdem kann ich dann im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Blockaden gut die Unterschiede (PSA-Abfall, Lebensqualität, Wiederanstieg, Nebenwirkungen usw.) feststellen.

Wünsche Dir und allen Mitlesern ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

bei mir zumindest, hat ein hoher PSA, und T, bzw. sehr niedere Werte, nicht das Geringste mit der LQ zu tun. Wie sind den deine Werte, geht T hoch?

Auch ich habe bei mir noch bie eine Beeinflussung durch Casodex auf den Blutdruck feststellen können. Auch ich kenne einen Freund, der NUR durch Casodex intermetierend, PSA auch mal 2-stellig, seit vielen Jahren sich erfolgreich therapiert.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> bei mir zumindest, hat ein hoher PSA, und T, bzw. sehr niedere Werte, nicht das Geringste mit der LQ zu tun. Wie sind den deine Werte, geht T hoch?
> 
> Auch ich habe bei mir noch bie eine Beeinflussung durch Casodex auf den Blutdruck feststellen können. Auch ich kenne einen Freund, der NUR durch Casodex intermetierend, PSA auch mal 2-stellig, seit vielen Jahren sich erfolgreich therapiert.
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Hallo Konrad, unter Lebensqualität im Zusammenhang mit Hormonbehandlung verstehe ich alles, was verlorengeht, wenn das Testosteron entzogen ist. Beispiel: Libido. Ob ich Testosteron habe oder nicht, merke ich persönlich an diesem Beispiel. Ich merke es aber auch zum Beispiel beim Rasieren. Das reicht mir als Indikator und so brauche ich gar nicht meinen Urologen anzubetteln um eine Testosteronmessung.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

da hast du natürlich beinahe Recht. Die Libido kann schon durch sehr hohe Krebslast weg sein, man gewöhnt sich dran, unser kleinstes Problem. Sie kann auch mit T über dem Referenzbereich auch nicht kommen. So einfach ist die Sache nicht, mich interessiert schon das unglaublich schnell steigende Testo bei mir, nur was mache ich damit, Phytoöstrogene versuche ich, der Erfolg ist fraglich.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Die Libido kann schon durch sehr hohe Krebslast weg sein


echt?



> man gewöhnt sich dran, unser kleinstes Problem.


mach das mal denen klar, bei denen das das größte Problem ist!

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Helmut,

auch bei mir ist z. Zt. während der ADT3 ein Blutdruckanstieg zu verzeichnen, der schon während der Initialphase, in der ich nur Casodex genommen habe, auftrat. Im Forum und im Forumextrakt ist immer wieder mal von diesem Zusammenhang zu lesen, so daß ich nicht mehr an Zufall glaube. Ich nehme inzwischen einen Blutdrucksenker, und es geht mir gut. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
bedanke mich bei *Andreas* für die Info, dass auch er einen Anstieg des Blutdrucks bei Einnahme von Casodex beobachtet hat. Nehme seit ein paar Tagen auch Blutdrucksenker, aber es ist eben wieder ein Problem mehr, mit dem man zu kämpfen hat. 
*Kondrad*, das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass jeder mit einer solcher Nebenwirkung konfrontiert wird. Das wäre ja schlimm. Die haben aber vielleicht andere Probleme wie Schwindel (hierüber wurde in einem anderen Thread u.a. auch von Hutschi berichtet) oder eben gar keine.
*Dieter*, hatte mich bereits bei Dr. E. wegen der SAB und meiner Probleme erkundigt. Seine Aussage:
1. zur intermittierenden SAB gibt es keine Studien. Deshalb ist eine solche Therapie experimentiell.
2. sollte man Bluthochdruck bekommen, dann kann man ja etwas dagegen einnehmen.
Dieses zur Ergänzung und Info.
Möchte auch allen Mitlesern schöne Feiertage und ein gutes Neues Jahr wünschen, mit einem erfreulichen PSA-Verlauf.
Helmut

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo HelmutS,

ich habe gegen Ende meiner Casodex-Therapie einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.

Ob ein Zusammenhang Herzinfarkt/Cosodex besteht konnte kein Arzt sagen. Hinweise auf kardiovaskuläre Ereignisse unter Casodex gibt es nur sehr wenige. Aber man weiss ja nie, wie die individuelle Reaktion auf Medikamente ausfällt.

Dir alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## Andreas S.

> Nehme seit ein paar Tagen auch Blutdrucksenker, aber es ist eben wieder ein Problem mehr, mit dem man zu kämpfen hat.


Hallo Helmut,

es muß nicht unbedingt ein Problem sein. Es gibt immerhin in-vitro-Studien, sowie in-vivo-Hinweise darauf, daß Blutdrucksenker aus der Gruppe der Angiotensin-II-Rezeptorantagonisten (Wirkstoff z.B. Irbesartan, das ich z.Zt. einnehme) die Proliferation von Prostatakrebszellen hemmen. Vielleicht schlagen wir damit zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Dir auch schöne Feiertage,
Andreas

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Wolfgang, hallo Andreas,

für Euer Feedback möchte ich mich bestens bedanken. Das sind mit Sicherheit Nachweise, dass die Einnahme von Casodex bzw. die jetzt auf dem Markt befindlichen Generika nicht unproblematisch ist. 
Als Blutdrucksenker nehme ich Ramipril. Das gehört zur Gruppe der ACE-Hemmer (Angiotensin-Conversions-Enzym-Hemmer). Ob die ebenfalls die PK-Zellen hemmen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Vielleicht merke ich es bei der nächsten PSA-Messung.
Nochmals danke und viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## JoergK

Hallo HelmutS und alle anderen,

mein Bruder hat am 19.12.08 seine erste PSA Messung nach Beginn ( vor 2 1/2 Monaten ) seiner Monotherapie mit Casodex 150 gemacht .... < 0,01
Da ist er nun erstmal sehr zufrieden, zumal er auch keinerlei Beschwerden oder Nebenwirkungen feststellt.
Er nimmt bisher kein Avodart oder Proscar. Ich habe ihm dazu Unterlagen geschickt, die er seinem Urologen geben will. In Österreich ist die Monotherapie bevorzugt und steht man der zusätzlichen Einnahme von Proscar skeptisch bzw. ablehnend gegenüber.

Wie ich ja hier lese, wird in Deutschland die SAB lt. Strum auch nicht gerade häufig eingesetzt ... und intermettierend wie Strum sie empfiehlt noch viel weniger.

Ich glaube auch, wir haben einfach zu wenig Patienteninformationen. Es wäre wirklich hilfreich, wenn Dr. Eichhorn und/oder fs ihre Erfahrungen mit dieser Therapieform im Forum bekanntgeben würden.


viele Grüße
Jörg

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Jörg,
danke für Deine Mitteilung und Glückwunsch an Deinen Bruder. Ein PSA von von <0,01 ist super. Besser gehts nicht. Ich und sicherlich auch die anderen Mitleser, wären Dir dankbar, wenn Du weiter über den Verlauf berichten könntest. Wie lange plant Dein Bruder die SAB durchzuführen?
Wie Du meiner PK-Geschichte entnehmen kannst, habe ich die SAB nur mit 100mg Casodex und auch nur 3 1/2 Monate lang durchgeführt. Habe sicherlich zu früh aufgehört, weil ich mit den Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen hatte. Wie berichtet, jetzt auch noch Bluthochdruck habe.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## JoergK

Hallo Helmut,

ich werde selbstverständlich weiter berichten, falls sich Neues ergibt.
Nochmals zur Richtigstellung ... mein Bruder macht keine SAB im Sinne von Strum, sondern eine Monotherapie mit Casodex 150. Ob ihm der Urologe auch mal Avodart verschreibt, bleibt abzuwarten.
Über die Dauer der Monotherapie meint sein Urologe, dass er sie wohl immer fortwährend machen muss.

Über die Dauer und mit/ohne Unterbrechungen einer SAB ist ja auch im Buch von Dr. Strum nichts erwähnt ( da muss ich meine diesbezügliche Anmerkung in meinem letzten Posting korrigieren ). D.h. auch Strum lässt uns da im Unklaren.

Hoffentlich werden wir bald etwas über Studien und Ergebnissen einer SAB zu lesen bekommen.

viele Grüße
Jörg

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
habe heute am 09.01.09 den neuen PSA-Wert erhalten: 0,609 ng/ml. Das bedeutet, dass das PSA weiter steigt und die PSA-VZ sich nun auf nur 42 Tage reduziert hat. Die letzte Messung war vor 3 Wochen, am 18.12.08, mit einem Wert von 0,430 ng/ml. Jetzt wird es also eng. Bin ziemlich ratlos, was ich machen soll. Die von mir konsultierte Uni Klinik hatte mir nur geraten, etwa im März 2009 ein MRT machen zu lassen. Wie aber z.B. der PSA-Anstieg verlangsamt oder was sonst noch gemacht werden könnte, dazu hat man sich leider nicht geäußert.  
Für Hinweise und Tipps seitens des Forums wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Hallo Jörg,
bitte entschuldige, wenn ich mich erst jetzt zu Deiner Info vom 30.12.08 äußere.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Monotherapie mit 150 mg Casodex von Dauer sein soll. Ein bekannter Prof. hatte mir empfohlen:
"Wenn das PSA-Plateau erreicht ist, etwa bei 0,01 ng/ml, dann Casodex ggf. auf 50 mg reduzieren; weil Casodex stimulierend auf Krebszellen wirken kann. Therapie evtl. 6 Monate beibehalten. Es gibt aber keine Erfahrungswerte für eine intermittierende SAB."
Eine andere mir gegebene Empfehlung war, 150 mg Casodex 2 Jahre lang einzunehmen. 
Ein anderer Prof. hatte mir geraten, Casodex abzusetzen (bei einem Wert von 0,034 ng/ml) und damit wieder anzufangen, wenn das PSA bei etwa 2,5 ng/ml ist. 
Ich kenne einen Betroffenen, der nimmt 50 mg Casodex schon seit 7 Jahren und hält damit sein PSA unter Kontrolle.
Wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, wie unterschiedlich die Empfehlungen sind. Wie macht man es nun richtig? Bezweilfe auch, dass es dazu, zumindest in absehbarer Zeit, Studien etc. geben wird.

Hallo Andreas,
zu Deinem Hinweis, dass Blutdrucksenker die Proliferation von PK-Zellen hemmen.
Nehme das Medikament "Ramipril" nun seit 12.12.08 ein. Dieses hat aber scheinbar keine positive Auswirkungen auf den PSA-Verlauf.

Grüße an alle,
Helmut

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Helmut,

der amerikanische PK-Spezialist Dr. Myers empfiehtl in einem Artikel ganz allgemein, darum zu kämpfen, die PSA-Werte möglichst tief zu halten; er ist selber PK-Patient, was seine Aussage in meinen Augen sehr glaubwürdig macht.

Das, was Dr. Myers vorschlägt, hast Du nun über Jahre mit gutem Erfolg in die Tat umgesetzt, doch droht nun die kurze PSAVZ, und es scheint mir gut, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, was dagegen unternommen werden könnte. 

Ich selber habe mit bloss einer 4-monatigen Phase Chemo 

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...motherapie.pdf

(Taxotere) im Herbst 2006 und nach leichtem Ansteigen der Werte gegen Ende 2007 mit Low Dose Ketoconazol gute Erfahrungen gemacht (siehe mein Profil). Schick mir eine PN, wenn Du an weiteren Einzelheiten interessiert bist.

Klar ist mir, dass das, womit ich zufrieden bin (HansiB wid darüber wohl den Kopf schütteln), keinesfalls verallgemeinert werden darf. Auf der anderen Seite lohnt es sich doch gelegentlich, in die Rolle des Versuchkaninchens zu schlüpfen.

Alles Gute wünscht Dir

Jürg

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Helmut,




> Hallo Andreas,
> zu Deinem Hinweis, dass Blutdrucksenker die Proliferation von PK-Zellen hemmen.
> Nehme das Medikament "Ramipril" nun seit 12.12.08 ein. Dieses hat aber scheinbar keine positive Auswirkungen auf den PSA-Verlauf.


Ramipril ist ein ACE-Hemmer. Von dieser Wirkstoffgruppe sind mir keine positiven Auswirkungen auf PK bekannt. Ich schrieb Dir damals:




> "Blutdrucksenker aus der Gruppe der Angiotensin-II-Rezeptorantagonisten (Wirkstoff z.B. Irbesartan, das ich z.Zt. einnehme)"


Merke: Blutdrucksenker ist nicht gleich Blutdrucksenker. Ich bezog mich auf die Wirkstoffgruppe der Angiotensin-II-Rezeptorantagonisten und nicht auf die ACE-Hemmer. :)))

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Jürg, hallo Andreas,
vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. Bin dafür sehr dankbar.

Jürg: Habe Dir eine persönliche Nachricht geschickt. Möchte noch keine Chemo machen, denn meine PK-Zellen sind noch nicht hormonresistent. Würde es deshalb vorziehen, eine HB möglichst noch mit einer komplementären Therapie hinauszuschieben.

Andreas: Kannst Du mir bitte den Blutdrucksenker nennen (evtl. auch mittels persönlicher Nachricht) den Du einnimmst? Würde diesen dann auch nehmen, anstatt Ramipril. Wichtig wäre aber, dass Du einen positiven Effekt auf den PSA-Verlauf festgestellt hast. Habe gelesen, dass die Angiotensin II-Rezeptor-Antagonisten ähnlich wirken sollen wie die ACE-Hemmer. Hatte deshalb angenommen, dass es da keinen großen Unterschied gibt.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

> Andreas: Kannst Du mir bitte den Blutdrucksenker nennen (evtl. auch mittels persönlicher Nachricht) den Du einnimmst? Würde diesen dann auch nehmen, anstatt Ramipril. Wichtig wäre aber, dass Du einen positiven Effekt auf den PSA-Verlauf festgestellt hast. Habe gelesen, dass die Angiotensin II-Rezeptor-Antagonisten ähnlich wirken sollen wie die ACE-Hemmer. Hatte deshalb angenommen, dass es da keinen großen Unterschied gibt.


Der Unterschied liegt im Wirkmechanismus und AT-II-RA haben in aller Regel weniger Nebenwirkungen:
ACE-Hemmer(z.B. Ramipril) verhindern die Bildung der gefäßverengenden Substanz Angiotensin-2, AT-2-Blocker hemmen die Bindung des Angiotensins 2 an die entsprechenden Rezeptoren.
Ob ein Senkungseffekt des PSA erzielt wird, kann ich Dir leider aus eigener Erfahrung nichts sagen. Ich sehe aber auch keinen Grund, dass Du es nicht selbst ausprobierst.
Hier sind einige Warenbezeichnungen von AT-II-RA

Eprosartin® 
Irbesartan® 
Losartan® 
Telmisartan® 
Valsartan® 

Enalapril als Generikum kostet weniger als ein Drittel der fünf aufgeführten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo,

ich habe Helmut schon in einer PN Näheres mitgeteilt, aber wen's interessiert: Es gibt bei PubMed eine Studie zu diesem Thema, die ausschließlich Telmisartan eine Wirkung gegen PK zuschreibt, Titel:
"Telmisartan is a potent target for prevention and treatment in human prostate cancer".

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Heribert, hallo Andreas,
für Eure Infos bin ich außerordentlich dankbar.
Werde meinen Blutdrucksenker umgehend umstellen auf Telmisartan (Micardis).
Werde dann wieder berichten, ob sich dieses Medikament auch auf den PSA-Verlauf positiv ausgewirkt hat.
Nochmals vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Erhöhte Blutdruckwerte durch Hormonblockade

*Hallo, Helmut, während und auch nach der DHB hatte ich teilweise erheblich überhöhte Blutdruckwerte. Wegen der nach Beendigung der DHB plötzlich auftretenden Schwankschwindelattacken bekam ich 2 blutdrucksenkende Medikamente, deren Namen ich nicht mehr zur Hand habe. Eines davon war extrem harntreibend, was mich erheblich gestört hat, weil ich mehrfach nachts aufstehen musste, was vorher nicht der Fall war. Nachdem ich mich mit dem gelegentlich immer mal wieder auftretenden Schwankschwindel fast arrangiert habe, d. h. ich habe mich damit abgefunden, weil alle monatelangen Untersuchungen als Befundergebnis immer nur ergaben "Schwindel unklarer Genese" habe ich schließlich die Medikamente von heute auf morgen abgesetzt. Ich schlafe wieder häufiger durch und messe wöchentlich den Blutdruck, der sich so zwischen 140 - 150 zu 65 - 80 eingependelt hat. Ich komme gut damit zurecht. Ich wollte einfach nicht für den Rest meines an diese Tabletten gebunden sein. Es scheint seit mehr als 3 Jahren zu funktionieren, obwohl ich ja nach DHB eine Weile später auch noch unwissentlich SAB durchgezogen habe.

*"Die Dinge auf die es im Leben ankommt, kann man nicht kaufen"
*(William Faulkner)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Hutschi,
vielen Dank für die Info. Ich selbst hatte 3 Monate vor der OP und dann noch über 5 Jahre danach die einfache HB mit Trenantone gemacht. Die HB wurde seinerzeit begonnen mit Androcur, das ich aber nach einigen Wochen abgesetzt habe. (Siehe mein Profil). Auch während dieser langen Zeit hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Blutdruck. Erst seit der Einnahme von Casodex. Deshalb vermute ich, dass dieses Medikament der Auslöser war.
Auch die Gemütsverfassung war während und nach der SAB miserabel.
Meine HP hat mir deswegen einige Mittel empfohlen (Sympathicus GI D30, Aurum/Hyoscyamus, Arteriae GI D5). Die innere Anspannung hat sich jetzt gelöst. Deshalb komme ich derzeit mit einer low dose Ramipril aus. Werde aber trotzdem auf Micardis umstellen.
Nochmals danke für das Feedback.
Gruß
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wie bekannt brauche ich mir diese Medikamente nicht zu merken. Mein Blutdruck, mit oder ohne HB ist immer 120 / 80 oder weniger (im Fieberbett), wie ein Junges Huhn, wurde mir gesagt.

Ich plädiere, wie bekannt, möglichst ohne Medikamente aus zu kommen. Auch den Blödsinn, sich den Bauch voll zu schlagen und dann Cholestrinsenker zu nehmen, halte ich unsinnig. Ich möchte gesund sterben, aber das wird noch eine Weile dauern. Nicht wie mir ein Oberspezialist mir gesagt hat, sie machen es nicht mehr lange.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Konrad,
bin ganz auf Deiner Linie. Ich würde die Medikamente lieber heute als morgen absetzen. Vor 6 Monaten hätte ich noch so ähnlich wie Du argumentiert. Ich hatte zwei Ganzkörper-Hyperthermien gemacht. Die erste bis zu einer Temperatur von 39.1 'C. Hatte danach einen Blutdruck von 120/80. Die zweite G-HT ging bis zu einer Temperatur von 39.4 'C. Danach war der Blutdruck so niedrig, dass mich die Schwester im Rollstuhl ins Zimmer zurückbringen mußte. Das Endergebnis insgesamt war aber entmutigend, denn das PSA hatte sich während der 3 Wochen Klinkaufenthalt fast verdoppelt. Siehe mein Profil.
Wenn Du uns jetzt noch einen Rat geben könntest, wie wir den Blutdruck ohne Medikamente senken können, wären wir Dir alle sehr dankbar.      
Außer Ramipril zu nehmen mache ich noch:
Ausdauertraining, Sauna 2x pro Woche, tgl. Kneippanwendungen, gesunde Ernährung (incl. Knoblauch, dass ich mir schon fast ein anderes Nachtquartier suchen muss), kein Alkohol, kein Nikotin, kein Übergewicht, Meditation. Kein Stress, außer PK seit über 11 Jahren.
Ob ich wie Du eine Fiebertherapie machen kann, müßte erst abgeklärt werden. Denn Arno Thaller schreibt in seiner Broschüre:
"Zur Beurteilung der Fieberfähigkeit: das größte Risiko sind Herzerkrankungen. Ein Belastungs-EKG und ein Spirogramm sind zur sorgfältigen Abwägung von Nutzen und Risiken einer Fiebertherapie unerlässlich."     
Bluthochdruck ist mit Sicherheit ein Risikofaktor. Vielleicht hat ja Arno Thaller einen Tipp parat, wie man diesen auf natürliche Weise (außer den obigen Maßnahmen) unter Kontrolle bringen kann. Dann müßten wir uns den Bauch nicht mit Cholesterinsenkern (aber Du meinst wohl Blutdrucksenkern) voll schlagen.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

besonders Helmut, Konrad, Harald.

Auch bei mir beobachte ich zunehmend erhöhte Blutdruckwerte unter AHB. Meine ehemaligen Werte 130/84/85 erreiche ich nicht mehr.

Statt dessen messe ich zu oft 155/94/100

Aus China habe ich ZHENJUJIANGYAPIAN mitgebracht zu einem lächerlichen Preis. Dieses müßte auch hier erhältlich sein.

Eine derart nebenwirkungsarme, natürliche Einnahme der Wirkstoffe ist erwähnenswert.

Die Wirkstoffe ( in english ): Ingredients
Clonidine Hydrochloride 0,03mg, 
Hydrocholorothiazide 5mg
Rutin 20 mg
Extractum Flos Chrysanthemi Indici 100 mg
Concho Margaritifera usta 100mg

Vielleicht erschließt sich eine Quelle.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter!

Hallo Hans,
wegen des von Dir genannten Mittels "Zhenjujiangyapian" bin ich noch dabei Erkundigungen einzuholen. Bei Arzneien aus China muss man aber wohl sehr vorsichtig sein, wegen Verunreinigungen etc. Deshalb werde ich mich nur auf seriöse Quellen verlassen.
Wichtig wäre aber zu wissen, ob Du mit diesem Mittel Deinen Blutdruck inzwischen unter Kontrolle bekommen hast.

Hallo Andreas,
habe vor 2 Wochen von Ramipril auf Micardis (Telmisartan) umgestellt. Habe meinem Hausarzt die PubMed Studie gezeigt. Habe den Blutdruck soweit unter Kontrolle. Das Medikament hat aber leider (noch) keinen Einfluss auf den PSA-Verlauf gezeigt. Der Wert, den ich heute bekommen habe, liegt nun bei 0,764 ng/ml. Damit etwa die gleiche PSA- Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit wie vorher auch. 

Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Helmut,

tut mir leid, daß Dein PSA weiter steigt. Ich glaube nicht, daß Telmisartan alleine viel gegen unseren Krebs ausrichten kann, und wenn ja, dann sicher nicht innerhalb von zwei Wochen. Aber immerhin ist Dein Blutdruck schon mal runter, und es könnte ein Puzzlesteinchen in Verbindung mit weiteren Therapien sein. Noch hast Du ja Zeit, komplementäre Therapien auszuprobieren. Da Dein Cholesterin hoch ist, lohnt es sich deshalb vielleicht, nach Statinen und Prostatakrebs zu googeln. 

Ich persönlich bin aber der Meinung, daß Mann sich einen Zeitpunkt (z.B. einen PSA-Wert) setzen sollte, an dem er sich etablierteren Therapien zuwendet. Hast Du dir da schon was überlegt? Am 10.1. hast Du ja von einer HB geschrieben.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------

